
Marco Arment on the new Kindles - aaronbrethorst
http://www.marco.org/2011/09/28/kindle-touch-and-kindle-fire-released
======
julianb
Doesn't seem fitting to end the post with affiliate links, after criticizing
Amazon for offering ad supported versions of the Kindle.

~~~
smackfu
Not to mention the actual ad to the right of the blog post.

Is there a version of marco.org "with self-respect"? Do I need to block his
ads to get that?

~~~
stephencelis
We didn't spend $79 to read his blog.

Amazon offers 2 price points, emphasizes the ad-driven one, and somewhat
obscures the fact that it's ad-driven. I don't see how that relates to the
free (and Creative Commons free content of) marco.org, and the fact that he
syndicates ads from a network he trusts there.

------
kenjackson
I think Marco is wrong about a few things:

1) The special offers Kindle's will become their best selling models. The
offers are totally not distracting. And maybe more importantly, the offers
seem to actually be quite good. Even if they special offers and non-special
offers were both priced the same, I might be inclined to get the special
offers Kindle.

2) There's clearly a tablet market. The iPad though is just so far better than
the rest that it's a non-starter to look at anything else. Will the Kindle
Fire be the first tablet that threatens it? Maybe. Depends on three things: 1)
Quality of web browser. 2) Quality of email app. 3) General responsiveness. If
it can nail those three then I think we can see a holiday season where Kindle
Fires sell like crazy to the detriment of iPads.

I could see people saying, "I'd love an iPad, but I'd still be stoked to get a
Kindle Fire." Given the $300 price delta, a lot of people may be getting the
Kindle Fire.

~~~
lylejohnson
> I'd still be stoked to get a Kindle Fire

That could be a clever ad line for the Fire (if, you know, enough people knew
the actual definition of "stoked").

~~~
gojomo
They could get the "Dude, you're getting a Dell" guy. (Or nearly equivalently,
Ashton Kutcher.)

"Dude, you're on Fire!"

------
cleverjake
I think the audio components are some of the most undervalued parts of the
kindle, and I would be very sad if they removed them. Listening to my books on
the drive to work replaced my stereo long ago.

~~~
sliverstorm
It does look though like they have every intention of continuing to offer
"premium" Kindles- they aren't _just_ in a race to the bottom.

~~~
cleverjake
I completly agree, the article just mentions that he wanted them to remove it.

------
kbrower
Hypocrisy aside, does anyone else find the quality of the "Special Offers"
advertisements on the kindle to be higher than the norm?

